# Fluorocarbon leaders



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I plan on building some leaders with 100 pound fluoro just to keep me busy while I'm layed up in bed. I'm trying to figure out which type of knot would be best to use. Does anyone have a knot that can be tied in this heavy fluoro and that holds up well? Thanks!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

First of all, glad to see you are feeling a little better....

I make 100 lb fluorocarbon leaders for musky and use palomar knots for both ends. I trust them more than the sleeves. I have never had one break and have never had a fish bite through them....Pound a nail in a stud, and use it as your pulling point when tightening the knot, works great.

Rod


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Sleeve and crimp. Make sure you spring for the good crimp tool with the adjustable stop to prevent over-crimping. From sailfish and wahoo to tuna and swordfish, I've never seen a properly crimped connection pull out or break.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Crimp & sleeve, I use the double barrel sleeve and a good crimper - Never a problem

Brian


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess I need to invest in a crimper then. I'm just not able to get to a store for the next couple of months due to my accident. That's why I was going to try tying them.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I also use a palomar knot, but I'd be interested in seeing some info and hopefully some pictures about how to use the sleeves and crimping tool.

Also a link to specific sleeves, etc., would be helpful if possible.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Try this knot and see if it will work for you.
It&#8217;s called The Canoe Man Knot.

www.wavewalk.com/Two_Fisherman's_Knots_article.html


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

VC - here's the site I used to learn how to crimp leaders.
I got the crimper and sleeves from Thorne Bros.
http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/crimp_techniques.html

Brian

ps. I've made a dozen lure bodies, airbrush gets delivered tomorrow!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nothing like a new airbrush to start your day right.

"You smell that? That's lacquer thinner. I love the smell of lacquer thinner in the morning."


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

http://www.thenextbitetv.com/images/site_images/lees_leader_knot.pdf


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

triton175 said:


> VC - here's the site I used to learn how to crimp leaders.
> I got the crimper and sleeves from Thorne Bros.
> http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/crimp_techniques.html
> 
> Brian


Brian steered me in the right direction with this site. I went with the P-Line crimper from BPS. BPS was very helpful. I couldn't find the diameter of the pink 100# Yo-Zuri HD Carbon so I called one of the Florida stores and the guy actually made sure the line would fit in the double barrel sleeves for me. My leaders came out great. I know some guys do but I would have a hard time trusting a knot using thick fluoro with a muskie pulling on the other end.

Vince, If you want to try some first I would be happy to make some for you.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Not to be controversial, but with that lb test, the knots are stronger than the sleeves.....You will never pull out or break a palomar knot in 100 lb fluro, trust me. If you crimp the sleeve the *least little bit wrong *it will damage the line and leave a week spot and it will break or pull out...I switched to the knot several years ago and couldn't be happier. JMHO I have caught many, many Musky on this setup and several exceeding 40 lbs, never a failure...........But to each his own. Actually, I would like to try the knot that bluepike put up, looks good.

Rod


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I've tied up a few leaders with the knot that blue pike suggested. They look good. The only problem I have is after pulling the knot tight, my leader isn't straight. I seem to be getting a twist in the fluoro while pulling the knot. It takes a bit of pressure to get it to cinch up tight and I don't know how to keep it straight. I guess I'll just have to pull them until they straighten out.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, MadMac, that would be great. I made a few, but I don't like the floro I bought. Its seems to be a bit cloudy for some reason and it isn't all the "invisible" in the water. 

I'm really getting antsy to get out of the house and do some fishing soon. This March weather is refusing to grant any quarter so far. But...its coming!


----------

